# Round Pen



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

currently have a round pen on loan from a friend but she bought a new place so needs it back.

wife & I have decided we used it enough last summer that we would be wise to invest in one for ourselves.

we currently rent so need something portable.

looking 60-70' but what brands have you tried & liked, or disliked. any features you like or don't like.

those of you with the corral panels that chain together, do you like them?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Get panel with square shoulders that don't allow a horse to get a hoof in should it rear. That eliminates the Behlin brand. Most panels have a system similar to a door hinge to allow movement.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The corral panels that have hinges with pins are a bit easier to deal with, but the ones with chains work fine, too. We have a mix of both in our arena and paddock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Choose a panel and buy that panel exclusively on your property.
I have a WW roundpen with wood on the bottom and 6' tall. Overkill unless you start horses or run a boarding operation but worth every penny. I originally bought Horseman's Choice panels at auction but I was loosing the footing in my 90+ mph winds.
I would recommend 6' tall panels, 16 or 18 gauge pipe minimum (20 can bend easily), 8 or 10' lengths to keep it a stronger truer circle and square corners. 
Panels are invaluable with horses. Sticking with one panel type (different lengths are fine but you want everything to line up) will make thing easier. Maybe you no longer use the RP but some corrals would be nice....
Spend the money. They're worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine came from tractor supply. I've been happy with it. I move it around, use it as a round pen, make it an emergency sick pen, use the panels for if the fence go's down and I don't have time to fix it, etc. It's easy for me to take apart and set up on my own. Very convenient to have....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 100' aluminum roundpen. 

Not something I would recommend for green horses or horses that spook easily. 

I used it mainly to put small children on my Arab and let them ride by themselves.

I am 5'2" and can pick one section up with one arm/shoulder. It drags the ground because I'm short but, my point is I can pick a panel up with one arm.

These days, the equine chiropractor gets more use out of it than I do.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Two qualities that will will reward you for spending money are stronger steel and quality of finish. As you connect and disconnect and move panels around, they especially get banged up where they join and will rust if the finish is knocked off. I would seriously consider galvanized if I were buying again. Also a good tip from Left Hand Percherons on buying shorter panels. Not only do they make a more round circle, but an 8' panel is lot handier if you ever want to load them in a trailer or pickup bed.


----------

